# Using moisturizer after toner?



## korina981 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm trying to avoid the drying effects of toner. Is that a bad idea though?

edit: oh and I'm gonna try the DDF glycolic toner and was planning on using Eucerin Clear Skin Renewal lotion.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never used a toner before and after reading a bunch of posts here I'm realizing it's basically the ONLY thing I never tried to clear my skin up (nothing else works for long) - so i'm hoping it may help. I don't think I ever really got what it was for before reading posts here.

anyone have any good toner and moisturizer recommendations?


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi! The DDF Glycolic Toner seems to be pretty good! My friend swears by this and it definitely cleared up a lot of the clogged pores on her face. I don't know anything about the Eucerin product, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, agree with Kim.

I always use moisturizer/lotion after toner; it also helps for minimizing pores as well.


----------



## swibby28 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have had an epiphany this year which is that I am stopping the whole alcohol, dry my face up, toner thing. I switched to alcohol free products this new year and I saw a difference in my skin in two days. Normally, I would dry the heck out of it in order to kill pimples and then smother it with lotion in order to heal them. Now I realize that putting all that lotion on just creates more pimples! So now I use an oil free moisturizer, but I don't need to use too much of it, and I use an alcohol free toner.

much better. good luck

Sarah


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree. Switching to alcohol free toner really works because it's not drying to the skin. I would look into alcohol free toners and see if that makes a change in your skin.


----------



## pieced (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes yes and yes, moist the skin after taking away almost all the dirt and bacteria from the fom by a toner, this means, you the creame will be penetraing the skin in a deeper level, mositurizing the skin more...


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 28, 2006)

I've heard that toners are usually for oily skin people. It's also for those who wear make up and feels that their skin is not clean enought so they use toners to take away all the dirt and oil that the cleansing didnt' do. I could be wrong, so i hope people can comment on it and let me know.


----------



## MargeDiggity (Jan 29, 2006)

I have used a toner with alcohol for quite a while, usually just Clean and Clear's version. Only recently did I start using their moisturizer, that also has salicyc (sp?) acid in it. My skin has dried out more from using it, which I was surprised by, considering it's a moisturizer! So personally I would recommend just a plain, gentle moisturizer.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 29, 2006)

I bought the DDF glycolic toner this afternoon and on the same day recieved my mario badescu toner sample. I'm gonna work with the DDF for a week and let you all know how it goes. :clap


----------

